# Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?



## yanigo (21. Januar 2007)

hallo,
ich fliege in 10 Tagen nach Nigeria. Habe natürlich meine stabile Spinnrute mit ausreichend 17ner Spiderwire dabei. Kennt sich jemand aus was das angeln an der Küste oder den Binnengewässern angeht? Ich weiss dass der Niger den wunderschönen Nilbarsch beheimatet und wahrscheinlich auch den Tigerfisch aber mehr weiss ich nicht. Ich brenne darauf endlich einmal tropische Gewässer zu befischen. Wenn ich was schönes fange werde ich euch natürlich die Bilder posten. Also wenn ihr ein paar nützliche tipps habt, ich bin für jede info sehr dankbar!
mfg

Yannick


----------



## fish4fun (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Wow Du hast es gut!!!

Leider kann ich mit sachdienlichen Hinweissen nicht dienen, ABER da sollte was gehen!!! Frag am besten mal die Einheimischen und zeig denen Deine Angel, dann lässt sich best. was organisieren -> die Jungs brauchen Fisch und Du hast das Equipment. Also viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir.


----------



## yanigo (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

ja, die Einheimischen werden es wohl begrüßen wenn ich was fettes an Land ziehe, he he. Vielleicht könnte mich jemand dort mal auf einem Boot raus aufs Meer nehmen. Ich hab mal vor vielen Jahren einen Bericht im Blinker gelesen wo eine Gruppe von Brandungsanglern an der Elfenbeinküste Haie und riesengrosse Meeresbrassen an den Strand hievten. Ich werde einfach ein Stück Fisch am Grund anbieten. Mal sehen ob es unbemerkt bleibt oder nicht....


Danke für den Beitrag!

mfg


----------



## Guido (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Hallo Yannik,
ich lebe jetzt seit 2 Jahren in Nigeria ,in Abuja, ich kann nur was zu den Binnengewässern sagen, von den einheimischen völlig überfischt kleine Buntbarsche in Massen ab unds an mal nen Catfisch das wars. An der Küste hab ich keine Ahnung ich vermute aber das Du dann weit raus musst Umweltschutz ist ein fremdwort hier. Was machste den in Nigeria??

Gruss Guido


----------



## yanigo (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

hi Guido,
danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich fliege mit einem Freund nach Lagos der selbst Nigerianer ist. Er wird mir ein bisschen das land zeigen. Wir werden wohl auch mal nach Abuja und nach Kano. Schade meine Vorfreude aufs Angeln ist jetzt etwas gedämpft..ist aber nicht so schlimm ich denke ich werde mich sowieso nicht langweilen. was machst du denn in Abuja? 

gruss


----------



## Guido (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Hallo Yannik,

ich bin hier als Militärberater, wichtig ist das Du dich auf die Reise gut vorbereitest und mit nicht zu hohen erwartungen hier nach Nigeria kommst. Ist halt kein Touristenland wenn im Land selber rum reist nimm Dir auf jedenfall nen Mosqitodome mit, Malaria ist hier der Killer No 1. Denk an Impfungen Gelbfieber ist vorgeschrieben und wird gern bei uns Oibos (weiß Nasen) kontrolliert. Wobei hier meist nur um Dash ( kleine Bestechung) gebeten wird. Ansonsten würd ich auf jedenfall noch Tollwut und Hepatitis noch impfen. Bei Malaria mitteln nehm Dir am besten Malarone mit und nicht Lariam (hat scheiß neben wirkungen) wenn Du sonst noch fragen hast meld Dich, wenn Du magst geb ich Dir auch meine erreichbarkeit in Abuja.
Gruss Guido#6


----------



## Leif (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Hallo, ich als Zierfischhändler weiß ja was in nigeria zu erwarten ist.


Also:

- Flösselhechte (Polypterus)
- Nilbarsch und Hydrocynus) hast du ja schon genannt.
  wobei Hydrocynus Goliath die Meisterklasse ist, vittatus wird nicht so groß
- MALAPTERUS ELECTRICUS also der Zitterwels (vorsicht!)
- Lungenfische (werden mal schön groß)
- Welse der Gruppe Clarias
- afrikanischer Hecht (HEPESTUS ODOE)
- Messerfisch (PAPPYROCRAMUS AFER)
- Arowana (HETEROTIS NILOTICUS)

Wenn du Fragen hast stell sie ruhig.


----------



## yanigo (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

danke für die beiträge. Guido ich komme auf dich zurück. ich schreibe dir nachher eine email. sehr nett die auflistung der fischarten. ich schreibe während meines aufenthaltes bestimt noch etwas hier rein.


----------



## yanigo (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

also da bin ich wieder. sitze im internetcafee und darf euch berichten das das angeln hier an der kueste vor lagos fantastisch ist. alles was man braucht ist eine gute ausruestung und ein gutes boot. stachelmakrelen, barakudas, gelbflossentuhn, simabesihaie usw.......einfach super. ich selbst habe gestern von einer buhne aus 2 redsnapper gefangen. fuer den anfang nicht schlecht. ok machts gut!!


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

hallo yanigo!
ich beineide dich um deinen nigeria aufenthalt.ist sicher ein traumhaftes land ,wenn auch nicht gerade ungefährlich.
bin schon gespannt was du weiter berichtest und wie deine fänge aussehen.
war ja selber letztes jahr um die selbe zeit in bootswana und namibia.
am liebsten würd ich gleich wieder hinfahren!
viel spass und glück noch auf deiner reise.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## wodibo (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Aber immer ran mit den Bildern und dem Bericht.
Ich will nächstes Jahr evtl. nach Gabun :m


----------



## yanigo (3. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

so da bin ich wieder. vorab , viel gefangen habe ich ich nicht. leider! ich habe aber ein spannendes angelerlebnis zu berichten. direkt vom strand aus konnte man in der brandung recht grosse stachelmakrelen beim rauben beobachten. das interessante dabei war dass sie die wellen als antrieb benutzten wie ein surfer es tut. man konnte sie also klar und deutlich in den wellen beobachten. der welle längs entlang schossen sie dem kleinfisch hinterher . als ich das sah packte ich sofort einen schweren blinker aus und stellte mich so weit wie es ging in die brandung. nach 3-5 würfen schnappte eine auch direkt vor meinen füssen zu. leider hielt meine schnur dem heftigen biss nicht stand. so ein mist. 

naja hinterher ist man immer schlauer. fliege bald wieder dorthin und dann nehme ich mir starke schüre mit. vielleicht habt ihr ja tipps für diese art von angeln was die ausrüstung angeht. ein bild von einem redsnapper würde ich gerne hier reinsetzen. leider habe ich das noch nie gemacht in einem forum deswegen könnte mir vielleicht jemand ein tipp geben. danke. also abschliessend kann ich sagen dass das angeln in nigeria bzw. nähe lagos sehr sehr spannend ist. der atlantik dort ist weitgehend sehr fischreich. die mehr oder weinger katastrophale infrastruktur des landes ist in vielerlei hinsicht hinderlich, macht aber das angeln zu einem echten abenteuer.
mfg
Yannick


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Also,
Erstmal danke für den kleinen Bericht. Zum einstellen der bilder:
Ich lade die Bilder immer hoch und stelle den Link hierein.
Hier hochladen:
http://www.bilder-hosting.de/
Und dann kopierst du die URL die unter "Original für Foren" steht und fügst die hier ein.
Verstanden?


----------



## @dr! (3. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

ja ich würde den redsnapper auch gern sehen


----------



## yanigo (4. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*






hallo,
ok hoffentlich klappts.
zu dem angeltag auf der buhne sei noch gesagt das die fische sich dort wie wahnsinnig auf die kleinen sardinen, die am grund angeboten wurden, stürzten. an diesem tag verlor ich 3 fische in den steinen. die beiden snapper die ich fing haben fantastisch geschmeckt.

direkt vor der US-botschaft gibt es ein boot-taxi unternehmen das jeden sonntag viele weisse angelsüchtige an die interessanten stellen bringt. wenn einer von euch mal nach lagos kommen sollte habt ihr hier schonmal einen insidertipp. die US-botschaft befindet sich direkt neben der deutschen. vielen dank für euer reges interesse und eure guten tipps. macht echt spass so eine kleine dokumentation. ich stehe für jedes weitere fachgesimpel zur verfügung.
mfg 
yanigo


----------



## yanigo (4. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

irgendwie scheint es nicht geklappt zu haben. habe auf grafik einfügen geklickt und dort die url eingefügt. wenn ich auf die textfläche klicke entsteht kein "einfügen"

?????


----------



## tamandua (4. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Ich glaube es reicht, wenn du einfach den Link ins Textfenster setzt...Allerdings ohne Gewähr!


----------



## rob (4. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

servus yanigo!
freu mich das du wieder gut zurück bist und es dir gefallen hat.war sicher ein tolles erlebnis.würde gerne mal den niger vom delta aus rauffahren....
freu mich schon auf einen kleinen:q bericht und fotos.
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Torsk1 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
Ich möchte auch die Bilder sehen#6


----------



## yanigo (4. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

http://var/www/bilder-hosting.de/htdocs/lib/sql.class.php:106


----------



## rob (4. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

hey yanigo!
die bilder dürfen nicht grösser als 85 kb sein und 650 pixeln in der breite und höhe überschreiten(jpg,gif,png,...).
die bilder ladest du von deiner festplatte über anhänge verwalten hoch.so müsste es funzen.
die 2 möglichkeit ist,du stellst die bilder auf einen server und verlinkst sie direkt im beitrag.
wenn du jetzt noch immer probleme hast bilder raufzuladen,dann schick sie mir an office@refilm.at
ich stell sie für dich dann in diesen beitrag rein.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## rob (7. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

yanigo hat mir ein foto geschickt,welches ich für ihn einstelle.

ein super schöner snapper!
petri zu dem fisch!
ich hab auch ein zweites mail von dir bekommen,aber das war leer!wenn du noch mehr fotos reinstellen möchtest schick sie mir einfach.

beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## yanigo (7. März 2007)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

vielen dank! leider ist das das einzig gelungende foto.

mfg

Yanigo


----------



## Wollebre (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Westafrika!! Was erwartet mich?*

kenne nur angeln an Sierra Leones Küsten. Von Kleinfish bis richtige Klopper alles dabei.
Möglichst nur starke Geräte mitnehmen. 50-80lbs vom Boot und Brandungsrute vom Ufer.
Haken und *alles* Zubehör mitbringen!!!!! Ruduziert bei 20 kg Freigepäck Deine Klamotten, aber wenn Angeln die Freizeitbeschäftigung ist, brauchste auch nicht viel bei den Temperaturen.  kleiner Tip - jede Menge Haken in verschiedenen Größen mitbringen (nichtrostende !!!!  macht viele Freunde!!!!!!! nicht nur in Afrika auch in vielen asiatischen Ländern. Ende März gehts nach Bali. Wenn ich meine Kollektion ansehe, muss ich dort nackt herum rennen oder dort alles kaufen.............aber aufs Angeln will ich nicht verzichten. Ende April kommen dann die ersten Berichte und Fotos.


----------

